# How much does your DIY cost



## Honey08 (15 March 2019)

Just looking to getvan idea of what people in the nw pay for what facilities please.


----------



## dogatemysalad (15 March 2019)

Â£30 p/w. Stable and all year turnout in large fields, or smaller paddocks for oldies or laminitics etc. Large outdoor school with new surface, hot wash boxes and solarium, horsewalker and transport available for vets and events. Services are available, owners live on site and security is good.


----------



## Lexi_ (15 March 2019)

Â£30 a week for DIY with decent turnout - out daytimes in winter, 24/7 in summer. Outdoor arena and farm ride (both v recently upgraded) and the farmer is extending the farm ride this year and putting gallops in. 

Feel really happy there - itâ€™s a treat to have a YO that cares about investing in the place and actually fixes things!


----------



## Mahoganybay (16 March 2019)

I pay Â£45 per week for DIY, summer only grass paddocks, sand paddock for winter, horse walker, hot wash & solarium, indoor school, secure heated tack room, trailer parking and super hacking.

Owner lives on site and is an AI Instructor for lessons.


----------



## windand rain (16 March 2019)

Hasn't gone up much I was paying Â£25 for a crap out door arena, paddock and not much else 15 years ago and it truly was DIY you were responsible for everything, all repairs, all fence mending, all keeping the place tidy and all supervision the YM was only there to teach his clients which ment no school use for the liveries and to gossip. He was a lovely man, a real old fashioned horseman who willingly imparted his knowledge and experience


----------



## Honey08 (17 March 2019)

Thanks everyone.

Its a nice little private yard (will be 5 horses), good roomy stables, lots of turnout and grass (does get muddy) with a hardstanding turnout/track system for bad/muddy weather so horses will always have plenty of turnout.  Great for cushings/lami/mud rash prone horses and elderly/arthiritic types.  No school, but straight out onto endless tracks, bridleways  and small, quiet lanes with amazing views.  There are a few arenas nearby that could be hired/borrowed.  

I was thinking Â£25/wk.  What do you think?


----------



## Theocat (17 March 2019)

Not knowing your area, but for roomy stables, guaranteed all year turnout and decent hacking I'd happily pay Â£40pw.


----------



## cold_feet (17 March 2019)

I agree, nearer 40 than 25.  Iâ€™m in east of England.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 March 2019)

I'm not really in the loop re current diy livery costs, but I agree with the other posters that Â£25pw sounds too low. You need to make enough profit to off set the inevitable costs of having liveries.

All year turn out and great off road hacking make this sound very atttactive. Â£35pw plus?


----------



## Mahoganybay (18 March 2019)

Iâ€™ve just been to view a yard in my area with a similar set up to yours but no track system. It was Â£25 per week, however the yard was a work in progress and I suspect when the yard owner does all the maintenance that she is planning to do, the rent will increase, possibly Â£30 per week. 

I would say I pay an extra Â£10 per week for the benefit of having an indoor school.

So, I think that you could charge Â£30 a week for your set up. What area in the North West are you in?


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2019)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks everyone.

Its a nice little private yard (will be 5 horses), good roomy stables, lots of turnout and grass (does get muddy) with a hardstanding turnout/track system for bad/muddy weather so horses will always have plenty of turnout.  Great for cushings/lami/mud rash prone horses and elderly/arthiritic types.  No school, but straight out onto endless tracks, bridleways  and small, quiet lanes with amazing views.  There are a few arenas nearby that could be hired/borrowed.

I was thinking Â£25/wk.  What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I think for the North West, unless you're in the posh bit of Cheshire, Â£25 per week for DIY sounds about right., especially without a school. I'm from the North West originally and have always been amazed at how expensive livery is in comparison now I've moved away. I know my friend, who is on the edge of the Peak District, has set up a proper track livery (24/7 turnout all year, a huge barn shelter, individual stables if needed, a school, loads of land) but they tend not to be full because they struggle a bit getting people to pay the increased price.


----------



## Honey08 (18 March 2019)

Thanks all. Very varied answers!  i need to find out prices of local yards.  There were pictures of the existing hard standing on my profile, but im not sure if theyre there now theyve changed the forum a bit.  Its L shaped and about 70m x 20m, including the yard, which gives shelter (we're in the pennines and quite. exposd).  The plan is to add a 10m x 60m loop to the hardstanding so that they can move more and theres moreroom for the extra 3 horses,  and add hay troughs along it.  The winter field goes straight off the hard standing and they will go out yhere a couple of times a week (its clay and gets v. boggy if used all the time, hence why we built the hard standing.  My two have spent 8hours a day on the hardstanding for the past 7 winters).  There are 3 outdoor and one indoor arenas within 10 minutes hack (perfect warm up!) that are hired or lent out.  In summer there is about 7 acres over three fields and a stream running through.  

The downsides are the ground, it can get v wet and boggy, although the hardstanding solves this, snd is always usable in snow and ice too.  I plan to make a bigger track around a five acre field in the future, but it may take a year or so.  The other downside is the spring that serves the stables runs out in summer months and we pipe water down from a tub by the house.  it means topping up the tub once or twice a day, and its a bit of a faff if it runs out - something else we need to work on in the future.

i know who is coming on (hopefully) and shes been very good to us while my husband has been pretry ill, so i want a fair price for her.  I havent done livery for over a decade, so any tips/suggestions from yard owners are welcome (should probably post on the main page).


----------



## SpringArising (18 March 2019)

65 p/w.


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 March 2019)

I am in the NW too and we pay Â£30 a week DIY. That is for year round turn out on plenty of acreage, an outdoor school with a great surface and floodlights, a jumping field, a farm ride with XC fences, YO onsite with full and assisted livery options.

Downsides: the arena is used for lessons though liveries get plenty of access too. Hacking is limited.

My old yard was Â£45 a week also in NW. That had a large outdoor arena with full set of show-jumps, an indoor school, great hacking from the yard and unlimited haylage in the price. Not such good turn out though. Again arenas used for lessons. Both yards always full.


----------



## Honey08 (18 March 2019)

Thanks.  Yes I think Â£25 is fair really.


----------



## Whoopit (23 July 2019)

HashRouge said:



			I think for the North West, unless you're in the posh bit of Cheshire, Â£25 per week for DIY sounds about right., especially without a school. I'm from the North West originally and have always been amazed at how expensive livery is in comparison now I've moved away. I know my friend, who is on the edge of the Peak District, has set up a proper track livery (24/7 turnout all year, a huge barn shelter, individual stables if needed, a school, loads of land) but they tend not to be full because they struggle a bit getting people to pay the increased price.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d agree with this.


----------



## Honey08 (26 July 2019)

Just for the record, we went with Â£100pcm.


----------

